# Gif keybourd



## giglewigle (May 7, 2018)

I think it would be cool if there was some kind of giff keyboard like on kik i think it wouod make for funerer banter


----------



## sunni (May 7, 2018)

You can add gifs easily by using the insert img


----------



## giglewigle (May 7, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (May 7, 2018)

Dont think it worked


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2018)




----------



## sunni (May 8, 2018)

You’re probably not doing it right


----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (May 8, 2018)

cmon giff key bourd ill be good i promise pretty please just think how easy it would be vs going of page n shit by the time u post it it will be errelevent as a response


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> cmon giff key bourd ill be good i promise pretty please just think how easy it would be vs going of page n shit by the time u post it it will be errelevent as a response


How’re you doing it 
You’re probably copying the code wrong


----------



## giglewigle (May 9, 2018)

coppy pasted the thing up the top the https ur l thing and doing it threw the thing next 2 the emoticon thing


----------



## blake9999 (May 10, 2018)

Baybe you should right click it on the website and choose 'save as'. Then upload it from your saved location. That's what I do for images and it never fails.


----------



## giglewigle (May 10, 2018)

Im on an ipad


----------



## abalonehx (May 10, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> coppy pasted the thing up the top the https ur l thing and doing it threw the thing next 2 the emoticon thing


----------



## giglewigle (May 10, 2018)

na cmon it would make for better banter can we atleast have a vote on it @sunni


----------



## sunni (May 11, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> na cmon it would make for better banter can we atleast have a vote on it @sunni


on iPhones / iPad I believe you need to copy the code from the gif itself not the url


----------



## giglewigle (May 12, 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/8HnvSM


----------



## giglewigle (May 12, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (May 12, 2018)

haha fuck yes i figured it out still maybie one day we could have some giff key bourd i think it would set us apart from all the other weed forums out of curiosoty would it really be that big of a pain in the ass for giff keybourd pretty please


----------



## vostok (May 19, 2018)

sunni said:


>



is this not pirating/stealing artwork for the posters illiterate ends..?

even your gif has no artist recognition, neatly edited out..?

is there a fine or even a REWARD for informing on this theft...?


----------



## giglewigle (May 19, 2018)

vostok said:


> is this not pirating/stealing artwork for the posters illiterate ends..?
> 
> even your gif has no artist recognition, neatly edited out..?
> 
> is there a fine or even a REWARD for informing on this theft...?


snitch


----------

